# The Railrodder



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

An aged Buster Keaton on a fantasy ride across Canada. Never seen this before.

That's quite the amazing storage box on that little speeder!


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, and quite amazing fuel mileage as well!
That was an interesting film. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Maybe he found a fuel can in the storage box also! :laugh:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it was an interesting film, 25 minutes long !


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a great piece of work.....I remember seeing it when it first came out in 1965....I was 9 years old.....


----------

